# MTH Paint Quality Control



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

After recieving one of the new runs of the MTH American Freedom Train Passenger cars I noticed that it has a gloss finish when compared to the flat finish of the Engine and Tender. After inquiring with MTH Customer Service department they indicated that the passenger cars and the engine are made at two different plants and that one used gloss in error. I am not sure if I am going to keep it as it look very toyish with the high gloss. Does anyone know where I can get a complete set of new pre 2007 production cars? 

Tim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tim, 

Sorry to hear about the cars. If I ever hear of any I will let you know. 


Raymond


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Ray, 

Thanks....guess I should have tried a little harder to see if there where any out there before this new production run. Oh well. 

Tim


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Shoot some dull coat on it.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a paint problem with my SantaFe Warbonnet. The red paint on one side of one of the engines had some scratches in it. It looked as if they sanded it and resprayed it. My local dealer noticed it before me and said he would take care of it. I took the set home and he called me later to say he had a new Shell, he replaced it and all is good.............john 

Oh, by the way he is Ron Knuth owner of Aurora Rails and Hobbies in East Aurora, NY 

I would not buy MTH One Gauge engines anyplace else. 

www.aurora-rails.com


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, 

Just had a thought... Have you done a search on the MTH website to check dealer stock? It will tell you who has stock based on product # number. Maybe you could do a search and contact each one and ask if they have old or new cars and what the finish looks like. 


Raymond


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Ray, 

That's a good idea. I wonder if most dealers would realize there was a difference. I'll check into next week. 

I also noticed that some readers may see this as a complaint not a product review. It was intended to point out that if someone was purchasing the new run with an old run engine that there was a difference that they may want to know about. MTH makes a great product and I have really enjoyed the engine but I would expect a level of consistency between runs not so much in color variation but final finish shine. So if that sounds like a complaint verse a well informed consumer, which at $125.00/unit I should not have to dull coat it once recieved, then so be it. 

Tim


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I've noticed a difference in finish on some new S.F. passenger coaches..they shine more than a older set that I have. Being silver it's really not all that noticable but there is a difference. 

I wonder why MTH changed the clear coat??


----------

